# >>>---lifetime-target--->



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

My Latest LT-Target..12" deep,36"x36" square..I added 2 1/2" casters and a handle for easy mobility.A new idea..Works Great...Still using rags for the filling..Made this one dbl. sided 5spot on one side and diamond on the other..Works perfect..Only 6" of penetration max. each side.Perfect fieldtip target..


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job! Nice paint job if you miss that you are color blind.

Hutch


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

That's What my wife said lol...I just call it reverse camo..All about Imagination-Something Different..Thanks.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah that looks pretty cool,is that landscape material that youre using as the target face?


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

Basically the same.It's the wrap that comes on bundles lumber such as logs and beams.Just another way I try to utilize stuff that would normaly be trashed.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! I am hoping to complete mine in a day or two. It is a biggun'. I wanted something that me and a couple of buddies could shoot a five-spot round on without someone having to shoot at the ground. It will be good for wak-back tuning as well.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nice very impressive target


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate you...I started this thread about 3 yrs. ago..I lost all my stuff on here when AT upgraded...I've been building the LT targets for 25 years..


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work Tracy - lotta folks on here owe you a thanks for that original LT Target post including me - THANK YOU


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great !! Is there a removable panel for re stuffing ?


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

You are welcome my friend.You know I've read where people want use chicken wire because THEY SAY it damages or ruins there arrow that's BS.... If that's so it's time to UPGRADE to a better shaft.I shoot my Cedar shafts in the same targets as my Aluminun and carbon shafts,I've never had an issue with the wire damaging my shaft...I am always happy to help a fellow or lady archer>>>--->


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the idea! I (somewhat) finished mine today.......enough to shoot it, anyway. I just wish that I would have done it a long time ago!


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I built one last year but have had problems with the chicken wire getting shot up and then leaking the stuffing. I have replaced the chicken wire twice already. Is it that I am not moving the target around enough or what?


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Wanna Bet!!!!


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes.I make the top removable.I just remove the face panel and take out six screws in the top.To replace or remove the filling.Very simple....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Landscape fabric for the face?


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't use landscape fabric.Something heavier,like I posted earlier I mainly use the cover fabric that comes on the logs and beams that are delivered to my job sights.The material is 100% waterproof.White on one side and black on the other.Me personally I like the black.


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

ATTACH]1093557[/ATTACH]This LT Target is 12 yrs old,same filling same frame. Only replaced the face mat and give it a paint job as needed.It has well over 150,00 shots in it.Target is 48"x60"...Still on the farm and still shootin' it.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow........that truely is a "lifetime" target. I got mine finished. It is about 62"x62".


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice! I built 6 of these 48x48. Wish i would of made them along time ago. Very nice targets.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, 6? I thought I wasn't going to get enough clothes for one!


----------



## monkeyking75 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice target...probably need to make one also..my Big Green Target is about done.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

The lifetime target is the best target I've ever had. After reading Tracy's original article, I put it together in less than a couple hours. (It would have taken that long to drive to someplace that carried a target that large) I had 17 dollars and change into it, and 15,000 shots later all I've done is replace the burlap cover 3 times and the front chicken wire 2 times. I have never seen a damaged arrow (neither aluminum nor carbon) from the chicken wire and never had a pass through. It is heavy, and it does take a lot of clothes, but well worth the effort.
Thank you Tracy for the great idea.


----------



## Chuck Kemmerer (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks great! I use nylon screen that I trash pick for a filler. works great!


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

5 Minute>>>---->$2.00 Target.A good apple box most are 24"x16"x12"deep.Just put rags in 13gal.trash bag put em' in the box add a little tape if needed,pick a spot and shoot. Guarranteed Good for 1000+ shots shooting all 4 sides.When the box wears out put rags in a new box and wear it out.Just to easy and simple not to have one or two sittin' around.Try it you will love it....


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Tracy, Thanks for the idea. I made one after reading the original thread and love it. Like you and many others have said, no damage at all to the arrows. Plus, super easy removal. 

Love the box idea for the Inlaws house, hunting trips and might have to do one for my girls.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

*Here is mine.....*

It's not the best looking, but sure does a good job of stopping arrows. I have four swivel-wheels on it so it is easy to move. I put my old Block target, I thing 24", in front of it for size reference.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I am in the process of building mine. I just need more clothes.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Those are nice. Is there a thread with pics on putting it all together? I'm a visual kinda guy!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> Those are nice. Is there a thread with pics on putting it all together? I'm a visual kinda guy!


Yes, there is. You should be able to search "targets", in the DIY forum, and find a recent thread that had good pics.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Here ya go.............http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1473168&highlight=target


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

I use to have th how to pics. on here.That was before AT changed up.I'll find my pics. and repost them>>>------->


----------



## Durzil (Aug 23, 2007)

Im interested to see those Tracy. I finished my target today and will try and get pics posted up this week.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Here are some picture of mine I just finished.


----------



## Durzil (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my lifetime target.

I purchased the cotton shirts at my local salvation army. They sell bulk cloth they put in a compactor and band with twine. I changed the dimensions of my box to accommodate the bails. Originally I was going to do a 36"x36" shoot-able area with a stand to get it off the ground some. I ended up with a 32"x38" target that has 35"x48" frame. I borrowed a fellow ATer's idea of putting the caster wheels on one side for easy movement between the garage and back yard. I was going to stain the wood but I got excited to build it and was planning on storing it indoors anyhow. It easily weights in over 100# so I'm glad I put the wheels on. I stretched burlap over the chicken wire and then some heavy duty weed barrier over that for the face of the target.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

man i want to make one pretty bad now, how would hay bales covered with chicken wire work??


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ smaller square bales


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

iwantone2.4 said:


> man i want to make one pretty bad now, how would hay bales covered with chicken wire work??


hay bales won't stop the arrow well. The better choices are clothes/rags/plastic/shrink-wrap/trampoline material/comforters. I am sur eI left something out, but materials of this sort stop the arrow better. many people are starting to use the plastic bags and shrink wrap because they are lighter and stand up to weather better without molding/rotting.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

With the plastic bags and shrink wrap are you guys seeing more residue being left on the arrow?


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Anybody???

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

I used the pallet wrap, no residue, works good but it has to be dry, once it gets wet your arrows will blow through. Also it does start to deteriorate where it gets hit a lot and you get small pieces coming off, I may try the rags if I can get enough, I think it's probably better in the long run. 

James.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

James: Been there, Done that, got the T shirt. You are absolutely correct in your assessment of plastic wrap. You will be much happier with old rags. If you use our 
diyarcherytarget.com you can eliminate the chicken wire and the need to replace the fronts and backs.

This target face is after 1500 shots.


----------



## Archery dynamic (Dec 13, 2012)

same problem as most trying to find enough clothes rags and what not to put in them


----------

